# Panasonic HDMI issues



## alan.cramer (Feb 22, 2006)

I recently purchased a Panasonic TH-P42G15A Plasma, and when my TiVo HD is connected via HDMI, the picture appears to go black, then go all coloured static like, and then come back, every now and again. Looking into this via the internet, it appears to be a HDMI handshake problem. I have changed different cables, and still get the same problem. I am wondering if anyone else here has a Panasonic Plasma, and has the same problems occuring with a TiVo HD unit.


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

I don't have a Panasonic set, but have you tried setting the TiVo's output to fixed 1080i or 720p (whatever your set is capable of). This stops the communication required when the TV needs to change between resolutions, so may cure your problem.

Peter.


----------



## alan.cramer (Feb 22, 2006)

This is when the TiVo is either set to both 1080i Fixed, and various other options...although I find it happening less with the 1080i Fixed. It also tends to happen more frequently on Channel Ten (SC10) and occasionally on ABC. Don't seem to have it happen on either Seven (Prime) or Nine (WIN).


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

Is this happening on recordings or channel surfing live TV?

Peter.


----------

